# Cast Aluminum Ring Holder



## Awround (Jan 23, 2021)

My son and wife are avid climbers and backcountry skiers.  When they got married they decided to do the ceremony on the top of a glacier.  For their first anniversary, my son asked me to help him with a ring holder project.

My son downloaded to elevation data for the mountain in question and we 3D printed a pattern.  The pattern was primed until the surface was smooth enough to use with petrobond casting sand.




The holder was cast with aluminum using petrobond moulding sand.  My foundry is oil fired, has 3000F refractory and is based on a Gingerly design.







The casting was cleaned up on the mill to square off the sides/bottom and then mill a 1/8 slot for the ring.







The final result.  She was very happy!




Cheers,

Adrian


----------



## Reddinr (Jan 23, 2021)

Wow!  That is very cool.  The gold anniversary will be pricey though.


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 23, 2021)

What a cool idea- Glacier + ice 
-M


----------



## Aukai (Jan 23, 2021)

I like it....


----------



## DHarris (Jan 23, 2021)

beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------

